# Filipino applying Schengen Visa



## Geneva Oliver (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone! Im new here. Hopefully this forum can help me. I hope someone out here had similar situation with me and can help advise.

Embassy havent replied to me after a week.

I am planning on taking my German A1 course in Germany.

My husband (a German) and I (Filipino living and working in Singapore) decided that the faster way for me to take the certification is by studying A1 in Germany. The latest exam schedule I can take from Goethe Inst in DÜSSELDORF NRW is on 01 Oct schedule - which will be running for a month. Since the Language class will take me more or less 3mos to finish (pass and fail) in Germany, I have to leave the company to take the class by 01 Oct.

I only took German 1.1 two times here in Singapore. I intend to take the A1 class and the exam in Germany as it is daily and will take me only 1 month to finish. Taking this exam in Sg will take me about one year because the exam schedule is quarterly basis. 

I want to apply Schengen Visa but I will not be able to submit my CERTIFICATE OF EMPLOYMENT because our company does not allow an employee to get leaves even for a month. If I select to apply visit visa instead, can I skip submitting CERTIFICATE OF EMPLOYMENT as a reqt? Do you think as a woman married to a German will exempt me from submittin this COE? There is no way for me to submit COE as my company does not allow long leaves.

The way I see it is the best way is to apply under Visit Visa but i am torn because it means I have to submit coe... thank you


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Geneva Oliver said:


> I am planning on taking my German A1 course in Germany.
> 
> My husband (a German) and I (Filipino living and working in Singapore) decided that the faster way for me to take the certification is by studying A1 in Germany. The latest exam schedule I can take from Goethe Inst in DÜSSELDORF NRW is on 01 Oct schedule - which will be running for a month. Since the Language class will take me more or less 3mos to finish (pass and fail) in Germany, I have to leave the company to take the class by 01 Oct.


Since you are married to a German citizen, it is highly unlikely that you will be able to obtain a Schengen Visa if you quit your job. The Embassy will probably assume that you are trying to skip the regular visa process. 

On the other hand, you don't need to take a German class. You can also learn A1 German using an app and skyping with your husband.


----------



## Geneva Oliver (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for your inputs Sunshine. I am actually learning the language (i have books reading with me). The exam is on a slot basis. They only allow 20 examinees per qtr so the chance of taking the exam is kind of tricky. I tried securing the exam schedule this May but already full. That is why we were thinking to take the class and exam there in Germany (I was told classes is daily) so it can be finished in one month plus the exam. But my conpany wont allow me on leave even for a week.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What are planning to do? Quit your job, come to Germany for three months, and then go back to the Philippines to apply for a family reunification permit?

How are you going to convince the Embassy that you'll leave before your visa expires? How many Schengen visas have you already had?


----------



## Geneva Oliver (Apr 14, 2018)

What are planning to do? Quit your job, come to Germany for three months, and then go back to the Philippines to apply for a family reunification permit? 
- yes, I have no problem going back to the Phils after 3 mos if I wont pass the exam and I can apply my FRV in the Phils if needed.

How are you going to convince the Embassy that you'll leave before your visa expires?

-I can show them my enrollment confirmation that I am enrolled only in a given timeframe and show my return ticket to the Phils. 

How many Schengen visas have you already had?
- I had been issued 4 times of Visit Visa before.


----------



## kyanfar (May 19, 2014)

Geneva Oliver said:


> Hello Everyone! Im new here. Hopefully this forum can help me. I hope someone out here had similar situation with me and can help advise.
> 
> Embassy havent replied to me after a week.
> 
> ...


Why don't you apply for a Schengen visa from another Schengen states, let's say Italy, the Netherlands, Belgium....? In this case you don't have to provide the documents which are normally required to provide if you apply for a German Schengen visa . As your husband is a German national, then you fall under German national visa regulation whereas for a Schengen visa from other Schengen states your case falls under EU regulation. 
You can accompany your husband to other EU countries, but Germany, with a facilitated visa scheme. All you have to provide is that your husband is an EU national (Germany is an EU member state) and that you are married to such EU national. You are not required, according to EU regulation, to provide any other documents such a proof of financial status or employment of neither you EU national husband nor yours. However, you have to prove that either you will accompany your husband or your husband will be waiting for you at the destination (destination is the Schengen state that you apply your visa from) .... 
In the Schengen visa form, which is the same for all the Schengen countries, exactly in the box number 35, applicants are asked about their Family relationship with an EU, EEA or CH citizen. You need to thick this box and then you fall under EU regulation. I would like to repeat again that this option does not work if you apply for a German Schengen visa. 
You need to keep in mind that you are recommended that your initial entry should be at the country that you applied visa for. After your initial entry, you can make your way to Germany.
I hope this information is of help.


----------



## Geneva Oliver (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you Kyanfar! I will check and will certainly advise you of the outcome. This is helpful!


----------

